# What time is everbody hitting Clovelly Sat morning?



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

What time is everone hitting Clovelly Saturday morning?
What is the world record for the number of yaks fishing the same spot?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I was asking the same question....but nobody seems willing to make a call. I guess I will start then by making the commitment to be out by 4 am (one hour prior to sunrise). Will start trying to jig up a squid or some live yellowtail until sunrise, then head outside and see what's around.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

guess I will see you there then.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'll be leaving my place around 4am, should be in the carpark at 4.30 and on the water by 4.45


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

have u fished there before?
i need someone to show me the ropes.

cheers

wigg


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have fished and dived there before. Diving told me the most about the bay:

Single large whiting tend to go all the way down to the end of the bay sifting through the sand. Massive Grouper (40kg+) are found there and the smaller ones are also prolific in the area (and are totally protected so chuck em back). Bream and blackfish tend to school up near the launch spot (where everyone swims). Baitfish (esp. yakkas) hang around in the middle of the bay (I have seen bonito smashing smaller baitfish). Small bait sized squid can be found from 10m out from shore all down the northern side. Red morwong and small leatherjackets are prolific. Stingrays are common. Other than that... Kingies tend to be out a bit from the bay itself (I'm told - I am yet to see one myself).


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll get there at 0400 to launch ~ 0420.


----------

